# gear question



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

ive noticed the gear wobble on most of my jl cars at the cluster gear,i cut a drill blank and mounted a t-jet brass gear and also used a drill blank for the rear axle and it fits beutifully with no slop ,problem is this the small gear that drives the crown gear on the axle seems to be part of the week link as it seems almost all of my other chassis that little gear wobbles,should i use a stock t-jet gear and change the crown gear out,most of the tracks we race on have some quick tuns but also have a few longer straights,like 12-17 foot im using a stock jl arm that does ok but i'm going to a mean green.any recomendations would be appreciated.thanks

matt


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

If you go with the standard TJet gear ratio and change the crown gear it will smooth the car out but you'll give up some top end. I've switched a couple of my JL TJets over to brass and standard gear ratio (as opposed to the Tuff Ones ratio) and I like the way they handle the curves a lot better. But you'll have to sort through your arms to find one that's better balanced and has a higher RPM potential to get back some of the straight line speed unless you go with the larger drive pinion and thin flange crown gear. If you can, make up one of each and experiment.

What sized drill blanks did you use for the axle and cluster gear shaft? Where do you buy them?


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey afx,
where i work they had thrown away a bunch old drill bits that people didnt put back,so i just found one that fit the hole and lapped it untill it moved freely.i beleive it is a number 52 bit .they were long so i had enough clean shaft to make what i needed,ill find out for you.as far as getting blanks there is a companycalled www.mscdirect.com
they have drill blanks as we have the catalog at work.i'll see if i can get you some pn#s. i piddled around with the car last night and just decided for simplicitys sake its easier to use a t-jet cluster and search for a good jl small gear to go on the shaft.does anyone carry the origional tough ones small gear for the cluster ,the j/ls are really bad.out of 14 cars i found 2 that run straight.also on the blank sizes i found that the axle holes varied from car to car sometimes,thats another reason i chose to use the bit ,as we have about every size and i could test fit the clean end then mic it,as said i found variation in axle hole size,,,good q.c huh.back to the cluster shaft ,if you use the dill stock i found that pressing the gear onto the shaft ,that it doesnt stay tight because it actually cuts the brass.maybe it would be better to heat the gear and freeze the shaft and just let them tighten up.or as i decided ,just use the t-jet top gear and shaft and a t/o bottom gear with the stock t/o crown.i'll get you more info tommorrow when i go back to work.thanks in advance for everyones tech posts ,,you all have been a huge help to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

FYI......

#52 = 0.0635" = 1.60 mm
#53 = 0.0595" = 1.50 mm

1/16" = 0.0625"


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

The stock tjet is a 9-tooth gear and the TO is a 14-tooth gear. You migt try a 12-tooth gear. Wiz makes 'em and they are readily available on the net. 

GP


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Power Ranger- Please a post a pic of your gear conversion!

Thanks

Jim


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Were they new grars or re-used gears? When you use a brass gear that has been removed before, to get it to hold on the shaft, you should peen the holes first. A nail punch works good in yhis case. Don't know your situation, just trying to help.


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

wish i had a digi cam guys but no go.i just opted to use the t-jet cluster and change the small gear on the bottom to a j/l gear.im gonna try to order some clusters,and get some seperate t/o small gears ,that way i dont have to change the crown gear.i'll double check the sizes of the stock tommorrow as i didnt get the chance to today. :thumbsup:,i had thought about dimpling the gear also with a punch as suggested ,also maybe soldering, i may try that on another car.thanks for the tip!


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

yep,,,#52 bit,
goes in just a little snug but not so tight it cant be turned with your fingers,just work it around a little,no play!heres the msc item numberfor the blanks ,01108521 they are 1 7/8 long ,bright finnish $1.10 ea.hope this helps


----------

